# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  ارسال شدن اطلاعات فرم بدون رفرش شدن صفحه

## 2664569

سلام
یه فرم خیلی ساده هست

وقتی اطلاعات ارسال میشه ، صفحه به اکشن فرم انتقال داده میشه یا نهایتت کاری تونستم بکنم که توو همون صفحه رفرش بشه
اما نمیخوام رفرش بشه
با کوئری چطور میتونم این کارو انجام بدم؟

----------


## cups_of_java

مقدار action رو توی تگ فرمت # بزار
form action="#"

----------


## 2664569

> مقدار action رو توی تگ فرمت # بزار
> form action="#"


 :اشتباه: 
اونوقت اطلاعات فرم چجوری ارسال بشه حاجی؟!
گفتم با کوئری میخوام این کارو انجام بدم

----------


## sinoser

با ajax و با الگوریتمی شبیه این:
اما اکشنو همونی که دوستمون گفت بذاری یا کلا حذفش کن

$('form').submit(function(e) {
		var param = /*form value*/;
        $('#elementId').load(/*action address*/,param,/*function(responseText,state,XHR){run when callbac}*/);
    });


این الگوریتمشه یکم بگردی می فهمی چی به چیه!

----------

